# New AGR credit card promotion



## WMJ_NJ (Sep 27, 2010)

I received a direct mail piece today from Chase and the AGR Mastercard. Basically if you enroll in the promo you get 3 points for every dollar spent over $500 for groceries, gas and dining purchases from October 1 thru December 31, 2010. Not a bad deal. I normally use my Hilton Honors Amex because they give me extra points for these categories but I have enough spent this year on that card to qualify for HH Gold status so I am going to shift my purchases over to my AGR Mastercard at least to the end of the year.

Not sure if this was targeted or not.

Bill J


----------



## Ryan (Sep 27, 2010)

Interesting!

I guess that people have slacked off on using the card and they're trying to drum up interest (literally!).


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 27, 2010)

I've noticed that quite a number of credit cards are now starting to encourage purchases in certain categories by offering bonus points (AGR points, airline miles, rewards points good for cash back, etc.) for those categories.


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 27, 2010)

I just received the same promotion. Chase does this every so often, though the categories and threshold can vary. I have not received one previously for Amtrak, but I have for the Chase United Mileage Plus card.

Looks like the AGR card moves to the front of the wallet for the rest of the year.


----------



## jimhudson (Sep 27, 2010)

:hi: Must be targeted, I havent received it,  wish I would!  The_traveler should sue them for stealing his idea to use the card for "non-essentials" like food/gas etc. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 27, 2010)

I didn't get the offer either!






I wish I did!



I would have bought everyone dinner at the Gathering in STL!



(Whew - that was close!



)


----------



## coachseats (Sep 27, 2010)

I also received this in the mail today- be sure to register w/the enrollment code as it is not automatic. I don't know how they figured out who to send it to- we already use this card for most purchases. I read the fine print and it says that purchases at discount stores or warehouse clubs don't count, so we may need to split our shopping up between the evil giant and the local grocery store. Anyways, this should amount to a nice bonus since it runs through the end of the year!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 28, 2010)

coachseats said:


> I also received this in the mail today- *be sure to register w/the enrollment code* as it is not automatic. I don't know how they figured out who to send it to- we already use this card for most purchases. *I read the fine print and it says that purchases at discount stores or warehouse clubs don't count*, so we may need to split our shopping up between the evil giant and the local grocery store. Anyways, this should amount to a nice bonus since it runs through the end of the year!


Most promotions exclude warehouse clubs. They even say something like "... *free standing pharmacies or gas stations not part or warehouse clubs or superstores* ..."

Could you post the phone number or web address and code to register for it. Even if it was targeted, some of us that were may not have received it yet!



I have registered for some promotions where it was posted, but I never got anything. (It may say "... not eligible ..." - but again it may take for some of us!



)

I won't say if it works for me - due to my earlier post!



But it may work for someone!


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Sep 28, 2010)

It is not a generic code. When you type in the 10 digit activation code it brings up my name and the last 4 numbers of my credit card. Obviously no one else could use it.

I am wondering why they are pushing those categories. On my Hilton Honors Amex I get double points for Gas stations & grocery stores (as well as Cellular service & drug stores but not dining).

Bill J


----------



## Ryan (Sep 28, 2010)

Because they want you to get in the habit of using credit for your everyday purchases - once you start doing that, you're more likely to reach for that card everywhere and increase their chances of you starting to run a balance (or run a higher balance) and thus generate more income for them.


----------



## jacorbett70 (Sep 28, 2010)

I got the same thing as WMJ_NJ, except a $250 deductible instead of $500, so it must be targeted based on past purchase patterns. Maybe the lower start point for me due to fewer purchases charged in those categories. My gas purchases have slowed to a trickle when I started taking the train to work and using Amtrak on many of my leisure trips. Ironic. I've also paid cash whenever credit is like $12c more per gallon, but that is a separate issue.


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Sep 29, 2010)

jacorbett70 said:


> I got the same thing as WMJ_NJ, except a $250 deductible instead of $500, so it must be targeted based on past purchase patterns. Maybe the lower start point for me due to fewer purchases charged in those categories. My gas purchases have slowed to a trickle when I started taking the train to work and using Amtrak on many of my leisure trips. Ironic. I've also paid cash whenever credit is like $12c more per gallon, but that is a separate issue.


Not sure what's driving that. Although I always used my AGR Mastercard for dining, I did not typically use it for gasoline or groceries. However I will now for the rest of the year.

Bill J


----------



## Railroad Bill (Sep 30, 2010)

I also received the Chase Guest Rewards offer at the $250 "deductable" amount. The categories match up with those offered by Discover at this time.

Since I had moved over to using that card with a 5% cashback bonus, it showed on my Chase accounts that I was not purchasing gasoline or groceries as much. That may be the reason. :unsure:

Anyway, its time to shift back over to Chase to get those train points :lol:

Wife did not receive the offer on her card


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Oct 1, 2010)

In addition to the direct mail postcard I received the other day I also received an email today making the same offer. One thing I must have missed on the postcard is that it's capped at 12,000 bonus points. I should hit that before December.

Bill J


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Oct 12, 2010)

I just happened to go back and read the offer again.

_This bonus offer only applies to net purchases made with your credit card for each $1 spent above the specified hurdle __*during each month*__ of the promotional period at merchants that classify their merchant location for MasterCard in any of the following categories: dining establishments (excluding establishments primarily serving alcoholic beverages; for example, bars, nightclubs, and taverns/pubs), gas stations, grocery stores (excluding specialty food stores)._

Sounds like you only get bonus points on dollars spent over the $500 (in my case) each month. i.e. the clock resets itself each month. Agree?

Bill J


----------



## Ispolkom (Oct 12, 2010)

WMJ_NJ said:


> Sounds like you only get bonus points on dollars spent over the $500 (in my case) each month. i.e. the clock resets itself each month. Agree?
> 
> Bill J


That's the way I read it. I had to sit down and analyze our spending to see if it was worth bothering with. Far less lucrative than last winter's triple points on everything promotion.


----------

